# Custom Woodwork/Furniture



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Am looking to do some more projects...

below are a few I have done...they are both 100% scratch built to order



Custom Cherry Bar























Custom Wall Unit























:toast


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn,you have a gift


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes... Those are beautiful!!! You definitely "GOT IT". I wish I could make something 1/3 as nice. I build for sturdiness. laffs... The house might fall down... but what I build will NOT!! hehehehe Maybe... since I now have a nice garage and do have some good tools of the trade... I can learn to make some nice things... starting with a kitchen island. :doh First and foremost... getting rid of all the boxes that are in the way!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn, that's nice. I didn't know you had skills.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Xanadu (5/13/2008)*Damn, that's nice. I didn't know you had skills.




and I'm dead sexy too :letsdrink


----------



## pm80 (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are beuatiful cabinets. Wish I had some money to spend.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

me too :reallycrying


----------

